# Pregnant Chihuahua is making wheezing sound



## tdowns7 (Jan 14, 2009)

My 2 year old expecting chihuahua is on her 60th day and over the past couple of weeks has started making a sound that I've never heard her make until she bacame pregnant. She has no other symptoms of sickness or anything like that. No wet,runny nose or cough so I'm just wondering if it's because she's pregnant. Anyone ever had their dog do this? Thanks, Twyla Downs


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If it's something that's worrying you, have it checked by a vet.


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

Chihuahuas have tracheas that can collapse and they have troble breathing- if your dog has done this in the past then you would know- it comes from over excitement/drinking too fast etc. Maybe the babies are putting pressure on her breathing but I definately would ask- its better than wondering and possibly making a mistake


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

call your vet..........


----------



## tdowns7 (Jan 14, 2009)

4paws-up said:


> Chihuahuas have tracheas that can collapse and they have troble breathing- if your dog has done this in the past then you would know- it comes from over excitement/drinking too fast etc. Maybe the babies are putting pressure on her breathing but I definately would ask- its better than wondering and possibly making a mistake


That's what I'm thinking.. it doesn't actually sound like wheezing,it sounds more like it's in her throat so..Hmm, I'll just call my vet to be sure. Thanks bunches, Twyla


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says. Good luck!


----------

